# WarZ Mitspieler gesucht



## timetoremember (23. Oktober 2012)

Servus alle zusammen!

Da sich ja nun doch einige den Alphazugang zu WarZ gesichert haben wollte ich mal fragen wer Lust auf ein bisschen Teamplay hat. Wer WarZ noch nicht kennt The War Z: The Survivor MMO Zombie Game coming to you this fall! . Dort könnt ihr alles über das Spiel erfahren.

Ich spiele die Alpha jetzt seit dem 16.10 und es ist richtig spaßig. Jedoch ist man in "Colorado" meist aufgeschmissen wenn man alleine durch die Gegend zieht und plötzlich einer Gruppe von Banditen gegenübersteht. Deshalb muss "Verstärkung" her 

Wer also Lust hat mal mit mir in Colorado looten zu gehen einfach ne pn an mich oder hier im Thread ne Antwort schreiben

Noch zu meiner Person: Ich bin 21Jahre alt, Abiturient und mache mir gerade ein "verdientes" ruhiges jahr weshalb ich auch recht viel Zeit habe für so nen Blödsinn habe

*Edit: Eines habe ich ganz vergessen: Ich hab noch 2 48h Keys zu vergeben. Wer also WarZ mal anspielen möchte ---->einfach ne pn an mich*


----------



## cryzen (23. Oktober 2012)

hi bin 22  jahre  geh arbeiten ( xD)  

haette sehr interesse an der alpha
 muss ich nur alles installieren noch nicht gezockt zuganz habe ich aber


----------



## winner961 (23. Oktober 2012)

timetoremember schrieb:


> Servus alle zusammen!
> 
> Da sich ja nun doch einige den Alphazugang zu WarZ gesichert haben wollte ich mal fragen wer Lust auf ein bisschen Teamplay hat. Wer WarZ noch nicht kennt The War Z: The Survivor MMO Zombie Game coming to you this fall! . Dort könnt ihr alles über das Spiel erfahren.
> 
> ...


 
du Interesse hätte ich auch doch wo kann man es sich runterladen ? um es dann zu spielen 

PN an mich und ich wäre dir sehr dankbar


----------



## Dynamitarde (23. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Ich meine neue Hardware zusammen habe.
Werde Ich das Game auch mal spielen.Wenn`s mir gefällt melde Ich mich nochmal hier.
MFG


----------



## cryzen (23. Oktober 2012)

hier 
https://account.thewarz.com/preorder/preorder.html 
musst es die aber kaufen undzwar die pioneer
edition  

ich konnte mir noch die legend sichern xD


----------



## Necrobutcher (23. Oktober 2012)

Wie sind denn so die ersten Eindrücke? Kollege meinte es sind wohl nur Idioten unterwegs und ständig Kill on Sight, egal ob bewaffnet oder nicht etc.


----------



## timetoremember (24. Oktober 2012)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Wie sind denn so die ersten Eindrücke? Kollege meinte es sind wohl nur Idioten unterwegs und ständig Kill on Sight, egal ob bewaffnet oder nicht etc.



 Da bis jetzt nur 30% der Karte frei zugänglich ist, wirds einigen wohl schnell mal langweilig weshalb momentan recht viel PVP angesagt ist. Allerdings wird wohl nächste Woche, zum start der Beta, wieder ein Teil der Karte freigeschaltet.
Habs heute doch tatsächlich geschafft 3 Stunden in der größten Stadt zu looten ohne gekillt zu werden (dafür hab ich heute insgesamt 53 Z's erledigt)  

Was ich noch vergessen habe zu schreiben : Ich hab noch 2 48h Keys zu vergeben für die, welche WarZ mal anspielen möchten ---->einfach ne pn an mich


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (24. Oktober 2012)

Habe bald einen Beta-Pass melde mich damn wieder


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Oktober 2012)

Wenn sich da jemand zu einem Sammelthread bemüßigt fühlt, darf es das gerne tun.


----------



## winner961 (24. Oktober 2012)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich da jemand zu einem Sammelthread bemüßigt fühlt, darf es das gerne tun.



Kann man machen aber erst heut Mittag Thilo während der Schule ist das nicht so die ideale Beschäftigung


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (24. Oktober 2012)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wenn sich da jemand zu einem Sammelthread bemüßigt fühlt, darf es das gerne tun.


 Habe mich mal drangesetzt, spiele zwar kein WarZ aber hatte heute Schulfrei 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/online-spiele-mmo-free-play-etc/242467-sammelthread-warz.html


----------



## Voron (16. November 2012)

Hi bin durch die  ganzen lets plays neugierig auf War Z geweorden hätte noch wer nen Gästepass über also den für 48 std, wäre super nett ...wollte es mal antesten ?

MfG Voron


----------

